# Fiance Visa



## ajus (Mar 21, 2008)

Has anyone who is an American Citizen ever applied for a Fiance Visa for a British National? How long did your fiance have to wait to get a response from US Immigration?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ajus said:


> Has anyone who is an American Citizen ever applied for a Fiance Visa for a British National? How long did your fiance have to wait to get a response from US Immigration?


The process usually takes around 9 months beginning to end and contains multiple steps. You give insufficient information about where you are in the process to provide an answer.


----------



## ajus (Mar 21, 2008)

*fiance visa*

I just applied for my british partner about a month ago...however,,we lived together for 3 yrs and tried getting married in england a few months ago but we were stalled in the issue of type of visa...and they wanted to so much money just for us to get married...I didnt want to stay in england so i thought we use that money to bring my partner over...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ajus said:


> I just applied for my british partner about a month ago...however,,we lived together for 3 yrs and tried getting married in england a few months ago but we were stalled in the issue of type of visa...and they wanted to so much money just for us to get married...I didnt want to stay in england so i thought we use that money to bring my partner over...


So, I'm assuming you are doing the K1 and have sent the I-129F to USCIS?

Takes 3 or 4 months usually for this to process. They will send it to London, and the consulate will contact you from there.


----------



## ajus (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes i have filed a i129F. However, I'm in the states now looking for work and a place to reside but my partner remains in the UK awaiting for an answer from the USCIS. I thought my partner was the one to be contacted and asked to appear for an interview?


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Why did they want lots of money to marry you ? surely you just get the licence , small fee not sure what , then get married where ever your budget dictates ?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ajus said:


> Yes i have filed a i129F. However, I'm in the states now looking for work and a place to reside but my partner remains in the UK awaiting for an answer from the USCIS. I thought my partner was the one to be contacted and asked to appear for an interview?


Yep -- they'll contact him at the address you gave in the petition. But as I said, budget around 3 months. He should be looking up what they're going to be asking him for and getting ready for this -- ACPO certificate, etc.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Why did they want lots of money to marry you ? surely you just get the licence , small fee not sure what , then get married where ever your budget dictates ?


He may have gotten his wires crossed. He needs proof to be financially able to sponsor her or provide a sponser. I do not remember the number but around poverty limit plus 15% x 3.


----------



## jm83 (Jan 27, 2008)

does anyone know if its possible to apply for a K1 visa while both(us and uk citizen) are living in the UK? And once its granted move over together?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

jm83 said:


> does anyone know if its possible to apply for a K1 visa while both(us and uk citizen) are living in the UK? And once its granted move over together?


From the US State Dept website:

"You must file the Petition for Alien Fiancé(e), Form I-129F, with the Department of Homeland Security's U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) office that serves the area where you live. See the Department of Homeland Security's USCIS Field Offices for information on where you can file the petition.* Note: You cannot file this petition at an embassy, consulate or U.S. immigration office abroad.*"

I think that means no.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> From the US State Dept website:
> 
> "You must file the Petition for Alien Fiancé(e), Form I-129F, with the Department of Homeland Security's U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) office that serves the area where you live. See the Department of Homeland Security's USCIS Field Offices for information on where you can file the petition.* Note: You cannot file this petition at an embassy, consulate or U.S. immigration office abroad.*"
> 
> ...


Postman Pat in cooperation with Cliff Claven provide an excellent and cheap delivery service to file it in the US of A. You don't need to be physically present.

However, from an immigration point of view, much easier to marry in the UK and file an I-130 for a CR1 directly with the Consulate -- provided you've been resident in Britain for long enough. Takes around the same time but you hit the ground running with a green card.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> However, from an immigration point of view, much easier to marry in the UK and file an I-130 for a CR1 directly with the Consulate -- provided you've been resident in Britain for long enough. Takes around the same time but you hit the ground running with a green card.


That's right: if the US citizen (sponsor) is already residing with the spouse outside the USA, the sponsor can file directly with the local Consulate/Embassy. If that isn't the case, the sponsor residing in the USA can only file with the USCIS (in the US).
I live in Italy and when I looked for info at the American Consulate General in Naples they would actually encourage to file directly with them, cos the process is on average faster [careful though: the suggestion was based on their own experience with US citizens residing in Italy, so it applied to Italy and Italy only. It could be slower elsewhere].
Either way the classification CR1 or IR1 is assigned by Immigrant visa section at the Consulate when the visa is issued.
Good luck!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it makes a big difference if you are in a developing country or a developed country. While in Central America and SEAsia, I heard story after story about the length of time it took. The general concensus was two years.


----------

